# Trap Shooting?



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking for a place to shoot some trap. Not looking to go to a paying range as I have a ton on clays and my own thrower. Im near Ogden So central/northern areas are best. Really would like to get out and shoot and pattern my new maxus so any help would be awesome. Thanks again guys and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Bountiful Lyons club


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

BlackCloud said:


> Bountiful Lyons club


Its free?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Farmington Bay.........Practice on some ducks.....


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Farmington Bay.........Practice on some ducks.....


I would but I have my father in law and brother in law with me who are from wyoming and do not have licenses. So trap was the next best thing. As soon as they leave the ducks will die.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

richyrich307 said:


> Looking for a place to shoot some trap. Not looking to go to a paying range as I have a ton on clays and my own thrower. Im near Ogden So central/northern areas are best. Really would like to get out and shoot and pattern my new maxus so any help would be awesome. Thanks again guys and Merry Christmas!


There really isn't anyplace in Weber County that you can do this LEGALLY. You would need to drive to Box Elder County and find some public land (BLM) to do it LEGALLY. And by the time you pay for your gas to do so, you probably would have been money ahead to just go to Ogden Gun Club or Brigham City Gun Club and pay for a couple of rounds there. The closest area would be on the way to Locomotive Springs driving past the Golden Spike Monument about 5 miles or so to find some open BLM range. All the private land on that road is posted but you will know when the public land starts because the fences stop. Again, weigh the cost of gas against the cost of shooting at one of the local clubs.


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea I knew about the BLM up around Locomotive but like you said the cost of gas kinda rule that out. I was just hoping there was some BLM closer but it doesnt sound like it. Thanks anyways. Happy Holidays.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a couple spots for you out by our land but it looks like the boss put his horses on it. I did make a call though. Know anyone else in Weber? There were 5 trap shoots this Christmas in the neighborhood.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I could get ya a spot on farm land out in hooper area but I would have to be with you. Let me know we own and lease a bit a land out there. 

You would be responsible to clean up after, shells and boxes. 

How many rounds ya wanna shot?


----------

